# Sports vs eSports betting, which is more profitable?



## ken (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello friends, the coronavirus pandemic kind of opened the eyes of bettors, especially professional bettors who do this for a living. With almost all the major leagues having been on pause for close to 4 months for some, most sports bettors found themselves diving into eSports, some with better results than others, this made we wonder which of the two is actually profitable!

While it might be true both are quite different in nature, we however have some eSports with rules relatively similar to tradional bets, often invloving two teams playing against each other.

So, my question goes thus! Which is better in terms of gains and also, what are the strategies and qualities one needs to strive in either or both of them.


----------



## Crypto2win (Jun 22, 2020)

I think that eSport betting will grow fast during the next 4 years. But right now, I wouldn't feel comfortable to bet a big amount on an eSport match especially because I wouldn't trust that teams are not "cheating"...

As an example, it's totally prohibited for a professional athlete to bet on the outcome of a match he will play. But all this regulation are not yet existing for eSport so I would be careful...

More profitable, probably, as eSport is new and in every new "market" there is more profitability... But is it safe ? you tell me


----------



## ken (Jun 28, 2020)

you seem to know more on esports, Crypto2win! but is there really any form of sports betting that is free from "cheating"? I really doubt it! and yes, due to the fact that esports is still pretty new, joined with the covid-19 pandemic which raised lots of interest on it, it may become more profitable in the coming years. Any advice on where one can get accurate esports predictions?


----------



## Crypto2win (Jun 29, 2020)

ken said:


> you seem to know more on esports, Crypto2win! but is there really any form of sports betting that is free from "cheating"? I really doubt it! and yes, due to the fact that esports is still pretty new, joined with the covid-19 pandemic which raised lots of interest on it, it may become more profitable in the coming years. Any advice on where one can get accurate esports predictions?



I plan to release a full article on esport betting on my site soon. So I will have more info to share about this topic and some places where to get predictions too. Will keep you guys updated


----------



## Giresse (Jul 30, 2020)

ken said:


> you seem to know more on esports, Crypto2win! but is there really any form of sports betting that is free from "cheating"? I really doubt it! and yes, due to the fact that esports is still pretty new, joined with the covid-19 pandemic which raised lots of interest on it, it may become more profitable in the coming years. Any advice on where one can get accurate esports predictions?


you can find descent preditions on esports over at https://www.tipify.gg/, also there used to be pretty good predictions on esports over at www.bet-ibc.com/tips/, but not sure they share them any longer, seems like they focus more on soccer these days!


----------



## ken (Jul 31, 2020)

Crypto2win said:


> I plan to release a full article on esport betting on my site soon. So I will have more info to share about this topic and some places where to get predictions too. Will keep you guys updated


please share the article once you write it, it will be great to be able to learn about esports here, I believe the entire forum will benefit greatly from it.


----------

